# Brake Pads for Giant TCR1 comp



## kanif1 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi, this is probably a newbie question. Can anyone tell me what type of brake pads are compatiable with a 2005 TCR1 comp (dura-type, v-type, or campy)? Any suggestions on brake pad brands? Thanks.


----------

